

Show HN: Instant Targeted Youtube Playlist – Try Searching A Band - gbachik
http://neverendingvideos.com

======
gbachik
For those of you having trouble:

So if you want to do a related music video seat like pandora:

Type in one or more bands or band members (make sure to actually select them
from the drop down menu

If you want to search for something custom then press shift enter

If you don't search for music you can get regular videos about anything you
want!

You can customize the sorting function by typing special keywords and pressing
shift enter like:

This week Or View count

------
gbachik
I also think you guys may have already broke it! I'm working on it but thank
you for trying it out. It was a proof of concept I plan on taking in a
different direction!

~~~
gbachik
Nevermind youtube api issue. It's fixed now

